# my red



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

hey guys this is my red










he ate all of his friends dont no y any way
i just sold him to a friend cause he is too agressive for me now
i want to start a new shoal and my friend wanted an agressive single fish so he will be happy there


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

That's one deformed red..


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

FEED THAT FISH! I can give you a couple guesses why he ate his friends. How often were you feeding them? A sunken belly and sharp dorsum are indicators of no fat reserves, ie., a malnurished starving piranha.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

ya when i bought him he was kinda odd shaped but i love him so w/e
ive been told that he looks nothing like a red but what am i going ot do he more agressive than most reds ive seen
is it possible that piranhas cross bred lol

and i feed him 2 
3'' goldfish a week he has lots of food i dont no y he is like that


----------



## MB BOYS (Sep 8, 2006)

He does look very deformed and different... Personally I don't think 2 gold fish a week is enough and healthy...


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

okay how many do u think cause 
the people at my local pet store are i guess completly wrong they said i should only give him 1 a week max
and so i said no way at least 2 they said ULL OVER FEED HIM AND HE WILL DIE
so :S


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

lol. fish like piranha dont over eat. if they arent hungry, they dun eat.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

so do u think i should but like 10 a week then let them swim in the tank with him till they all gone then do it again?


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Please feed him more! To give you an idea what appetite these fish have at 4", I feed mine(4 4" reds) atleast 10 shrimps atleast once a day and they finish them off right in front of me.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

I didn't know piranhas could get down syndrome
Feed that damn thing, and not goldfish. You need to start feeding him fillets, shrimp etc...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

RB 32 said:


> That's one deformed red..


OMG how ironic is that!!!!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

well hes not mine any more im just watching him for the weekend
i sold him to my friend about 4 month ago and he was quite a big well fatter
anyway ill tell my friend to give him what like 3 fish a day am i correct
when i had him he was around 3 inches but i didnt have my big tank yet so my friend bought him for like 10 bucks but .... i feel sorry for him now that i no y he looks so odd :S


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shadow_ace said:


> hey guys this is my red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that certainly is one funny looking red-









One needs to go to the grocery store and get some white meat fillets (fish of course) and some shrimp,and start plumping this guy up!!!!

(at least tell your friend the new found info you are learning)


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

There are a bunch of articles and topics on piranha nutrition on this site which I found very helpful. You might wanna take a look at those.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

as i said i only have him for the rest if the week but ill go to the store and get him do they like steak cause i have some that no one wants in my family and its going to go bad soon

anyway so get him some fish from like safeway


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

pass on the steak, go to safeway and grab some Talapia, its cheap and they love it.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

shadow_ace said:


> as i said i only have him for the rest if the week but ill go to the store and get him do they like steak cause i have some that no one wants in my family and its going to go bad soon
> 
> *anyway so get him some fish from like safeway*


frozen seafood dept., basically ne thing that is white meat!!!!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

thanks alot guys
i no he is grateful
im really sorry that my friend didnt no how much to give him but 
he told me did :S
any way i live right beside safeway
so im off to the store


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

great, show us a pic when you fatten him up a bit.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

okay i went to the store got him some fish
he loved it thanks for the tip guys
and u said white meat does chicken count ??


----------



## pioneer1976 (Jan 14, 2007)

ive heard its best to stay away from chicken 
i feed mine talapia, and raw shrimp (both from safeway) and beefheart. With the ocasional live feeder now and then


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

tell your friend to stay away from feeders. Go for a variety of white fish meat, shrimp, prawns, the occasional variety of other seafood. Like squid, and skalops. Occasionaly because they are really messy for the water. Since I'm guessing your friend probably doesnt know about water changes yet?


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

kinda lol he says to me ill give u 10 bucks to clean my tank and i say make it 20 and he says sure thats where im getting funds to start a real shoal


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

he guys i just gave him some shrimp and he rushed at it then never touched it im worryed hes not really eating anything im giving him









and is it possible that hes not eating cause of the water


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

shadow_ace said:


> he guys i just gave him some shrimp and he rushed at it then never touched it im worryed hes not really eating anything im giving him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean "cause of the water?" Have you tested it lately? If so, what are the parameters?


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

SUS said:


> I didn't know piranhas could get down syndrome
> Feed that damn thing, and not goldfish. You need to start feeding him fillets, shrimp etc...


X2 - It's no wonder he made it this long. Pirahnas can definitely take some abuse! This one got hit with the ugly stick a few too many times!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

fishguy1313 said:


> I didn't know piranhas could get down syndrome
> Feed that damn thing, and not goldfish. You need to start feeding him fillets, shrimp etc...


X2 - It's no wonder he made it this long. Pirahnas can definitely take some abuse! This one got hit with the ugly stick a few too many times!
[/quote]

thanks









and when i tested the water and its perfect i was talking about temp
i turned it up and now hes swimming so much more
he is so much more active its awsome
still wont eat ill work on that more tomorrow after the water change


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Try white fish fillet. Usually ps love to tear it up.


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

kinda looks like an old bite on him that has healed?
but i agree he is a little skinny
i feed my 9 smelt as main diet and they love em


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

poor red feed that thing and not feeders


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

i am lol every day now
instead of once a week


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dude you need to pay a visit to the feeding and nutrition forum before you purchase any new piranhas.

Hater


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

not my piranha im just watching him for the week
used to be mine and fat and not as weird looking but now im feeding him every day 
and ill tellmy friend o do the same when he gets back


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

redpiranhas4 said:


> kinda looks like an old bite on him that has healed?
> but i agree he is a little skinny
> i feed my 9 smelt as main diet and they love em


ya he is deformed partly to the reason he ate his tank mates that were bigger than him im supprised he survived

also i re-did his tank cause it was just some gravel and i could tell he needed some where to hide i also got some bubbles going in the back
i rigged it up with 2 pieces of tube i had lying around

heres a pic

think hell like it ?????


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

AKSkirmish said:


> hey guys this is my red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that certainly is one funny looking red-









One needs to go to the grocery store and get some white meat fillets (fish of course) and some shrimp,and start plumping this guy up!!!!

(at least tell your friend the new found info you are learning)








[/quote]
He looks like a minature sperm whale lol.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

hey guys i have a couple of questions and then some pics

1 . is more air/bubbles better for your fish
2 . he still wont touch prawns/shrimp (im thinkin of gettin him some feeders to get him to get back into the mood)
3 . do u think that this set up is good for him
i have a 55 gallon and this takes up about half (sorry no full tank shots my batery ran out)

please i need feed back cause i wanna take the best of care cause he is no longer mine (babysitting for week)
then i will inform my friend what to do thanks guys P fury rocks


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

why wont anyone reply u all hate me dont u lol


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

More bubbles doesnt necessarily mean better you just need enough to agitate the surface to allow for gas exchange.. A 55 gallon will be big enough for him for a while. I would try feeders again to try to stimulate him if hes not eating white meat....Im not sure but maybe he is so emaciated that he cant eat that much?? Hopefully he pulls through but he looks like hes been neglected for a long time, good luck with him.


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

You should feed him portions of fish meat atleast a couple of times a day. I dont understand why this guy wont eat fish meat. Its less work than a feeder which he needs to chase and hunt. Anyway, its good that he's going to get a lot of food now and I think he'll be back in shape soon. The tank sdetup seems fine to me.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> That's one deformed red..


OMG how ironic is that!!!!








[/quote]








RB your the king of fat ass reds, yet you fell the need to criticize someone...


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

well good news i just got off the phone with my friend
and this is how it ended i got my old piranha back for 1 dollar lol
he still owed me from when i sold it to him so im going to give him a buck when he returns 
its good that i can now take care of him also because i have u guys and thanks so much for helping me to learn new things


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

shadow_ace said:


> well good news i just got off the phone with my friend
> and this is how it ended i got my old piranha back for 1 dollar lol
> he still owed me from when i sold it to him so im going to give him a buck when he returns
> its good that i can now take care of him also because i have u guys and thanks so much for helping me to learn new things


Nice, get that fish healthy again!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

will do


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

That fish will never look like a normal red but love it anyway. That is sooo sad.

Why did u name the topic "my red" if it was ur friends?


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes good luck with him and feed him alot more now I have three now and they eat twice a day but hoe he gets healthy for yea man


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

CorGrav420 said:


> That fish will never look like a normal red but love it anyway. That is sooo sad.
> 
> Why did u name the topic "my red" if it was ur friends?


well it used to be my red and i had him 4 the week so i took a pic
i will admit that the name wasnt really though out


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> That's one deformed red..


OMG how ironic is that!!!!








[/quote]

X2 --- The fatty fat fat fattest fatties ever.








RB your the king of fat ass reds, yet you fell the need to criticize someone...








[/quote]


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

he finally touched some food today
i tried everything but nothing seemed to work so unfortuanatly i gave him 3 feeders he gobbled them up and now he will eat anything 
hes eating shrimp ect. so now i dont have to use feeders
i think what was wrong is he didnt no what was food cause my friend only gave him feeders / other live fish so
its good to no that i can fatten him up now ill post more pics when i get him a little fatter


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)




----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Good luck and keep him fat and happy


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> Good luck and keep him fat and happy


my plan is to do just that


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

CorGrav420 said:


> That fish will never look like a normal red but love it anyway. That is sooo sad.


What basis do you have for saying that? It looks "deformed" because it hasn't consumed enough to store fat in the dorsal region. If it is fed properly for a while it should look just like any other natt.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

tell me if u see any difference of him its been 4.5days or close to that

before










after 5 days










when i look at him his stomach is starting to take shape what do u all think









i will post more pics in about a week to show progress


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2007)

yeah his stomach got fatter.


----------



## 8o8P (Jan 13, 2007)

Is it just me or is his story confusing. First it was his fish, then its not, but it was prior. Then he says it used to be healthy till he gave it to his friend but yet he doesnt know how to take care of it now. I dont get it. Anyway, good job on taking the time to research and feed your fish.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

thanks man 
but ummm
ya i guess my story is really
confusing ah


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Phtstrat said:


> That fish will never look like a normal red but love it anyway. That is sooo sad.


What basis do you have for saying that? It looks "deformed" because it hasn't consumed enough to store fat in the dorsal region. If it is fed properly for a while it should look just like any other natt.
[/quote]

I mean that fish will not look normal. At least not for a long time.


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea you can tell his stomach is getting fatter good job


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

the fish looks back on track but why is the top of the fish deformed? is it from being bitten long ago? from the malnutrition?

when i saw 2 3" fish a week, i was thinking of that's what nicole richie ate. u can see why both of the fish and nicole richie needed rehab. even though your piranha is still small, an example of how much my piranhas used to eat back in the day..
Super Red, Piraya, 8 RBPs, = 30 feeders in 1 sitting cause i didn't have any more.
I don't normally feed them that much or feeders, but they basically ate 3 small fish in 1 sitting, that is what you fed your fish in 1 week!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

his hump is from a bite but im hoping that maybe hell get some fat on him and make it less deformed
and ya now i no that i was feeding him to little
but hes back on track now and i am very greatful to all that helped me


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

heres an update after 2 days of fattening i think hes coming along nicely

before










after 5 days










and after 7 days(2 days after the 5 lol)



















u can see his stomach sticking out lol
he will be nice and health forever now thanks to u guys


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

He's looking much better man.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thats actually one cool looking red!

great to see hes doing better, you have given him a much better life now!

keep up the good work!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

C0Rey said:


> thats actually one cool looking red!
> 
> great to see hes doing better, you have given him a much better life now!
> 
> keep up the good work!


glad to see someone likes him 2 lol


----------



## Noel2896 (Aug 30, 2006)

god that looks like one of those feed the starving children pics, where are the flys? - feed him


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

looks better keep feeding him and hell keep looking betteer


----------



## Lucouk (Sep 29, 2006)

Is anyone going to warn this guy about over feeding??

Good work tho man and i think that fish is coming along nicely!

I bet you this fish will be aggressive as fook when he is better!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

hes never attacked me b4 but today he chased my hand when i was taking stuff out to clean the tank 
lol he almost got me like 5 times
and dont worry i no about over feeding


----------



## tsaiduk (Nov 1, 2006)

haha that looks like jason from friday. haha when he was a little kid


----------



## Ricaracing (Jan 11, 2006)

Nice work in that nice red.
Keep posting pics!

Regards


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea he is gonna be a bad ass when he gets all heeled up good work tho man he is getting nice and fat looking


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

Ricaracing said:


> Yea he is gonna be a bad ass when he gets all heeled up good work tho man he is getting nice and fat looking


and ya hes going to be pretty aggressive


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

update

this is 2 days after my last post
this pics were taken at night thats y his colours arent bright


























sorry for the bad quality im using the first digital camera ever made
and i cannot take a good picture of anything

thanks shadow


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

It has made a drastic change....Keep up the good work!!


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Looks like he's getting healthier by the day. Good job man.


----------



## 17166 (May 8, 2007)

dramatic difference.. good job. Feed him twice a day and there's no way you could over feed him, if he's not hungry he won't eat, especially food that's not live.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

thanks much for the kindness and input


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

o ya i fogot i was really bored yesterday so i made this video
i no that reds are the most skittish but umm well he chases my finger like its a fish lol
and its bad quality cause im holding the digital camera in 1 hand and hes chasing the other sorry
dont judge lol and he looks really small .... well he is only like 5 inches

View My Video

enjoy








tell me what you all think


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea he is looking great man...

That video was kinda dark man realy couldn't see the fish but you seen the shadows cool fish over all man good job on his turnaround


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

he used to run and hide and now he will attack my finger i am happy








thanks man
and ya the quality was better b4 i uploaded it so that made the quality even worse lol
ill try and get a new vid soon


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

He is looking way better awsome job


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow huge improvement, keep it up.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

thanks and i will


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

when i had my rbps i had about 5 under 5"....i would feed them 3-4 LARGE tiger prawns everyday. plus some basa fillets.

if they werent hungry they wouldnt eat. i would just feed them until they werent hungry anymore


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2007)

wow sweet improvements it looks like he will be back to normal. since i remembered the skeleton thread and the head is pointy so i think it was just lacking that fat. 
*here is a pick from the thread called "bones" made by zhelmet. look at the skull and the top part of the skeleton next to the skull.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

lets see some more pics man


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

here ya go

























he likes attackin the bubbles lol


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

he looks much better man...i mean much better,good job and lol that fish has anger problems eh,first killin the other piranhas now the bubbles,whats next lol


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

need_redz said:


> he looks much better man...i mean much better,good job and lol that fish has anger problems eh,first killin the other piranhas now the bubbles,whats next lol


yup hell chase my finger
just like a really aggressive solo piranha


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

shadow_ace said:


> he looks much better man...i mean much better,good job and lol that fish has anger problems eh,first killin the other piranhas now the bubbles,whats next lol


yup hell chase my finger
just like a really aggressive solo piranha
[/quote]
hes an awsome piranha


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

need_redz said:


> he looks much better man...i mean much better,good job and lol that fish has anger problems eh,first killin the other piranhas now the bubbles,whats next lol


yup hell chase my finger
just like a really aggressive solo piranha
[/quote]
hes an awsome piranha








[/quote]
YUP
THANKS


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

more pics
and a video (kinda lol) View My Video
i think hes got a nice shape to him now at least the belly part lol


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks alot better...almost back to normal....almost


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ur doing great







its cool to c ur progress of healing him up


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

He's filling up fast. Brilliant job.


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

PygoManiac said:


> He's filling up fast. Brilliant job.


y thanks u my good man lol


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea he is doing awesome man congrats and the progress photos rock keep um coming man


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

i just made this video b4 i cleaned his tank so u can see some stuff on the plant but its nice and clean now so no worries

P.S HE'S A LITTLE CAMERA SHY AT THE BEGGINING
also the best and closest video yet

View My Video


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

Pretty cool vid....he is a vicious lil booger!!


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

Rice & Beanz said:


> Pretty cool vid....he is a vicious lil booger!!


yes , yes he is


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

I liked that vid







he is doing awesome


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

Pitbullmike said:


> I liked that vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so the vid was okay quality


----------



## Pitbullmike (Feb 14, 2006)

Yea that was nice could see him alot better... He is doing awesome man good job


----------



## Rice & Beanz (Oct 30, 2006)

any updates?


----------



## shadow_ace (May 7, 2007)

not yet ..... im still working on him


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

That red needs to ride the short bus man....


----------

